# Onstar Module (Gen 9) 2G network sunset



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Granted, it's been a while since I've seen anyone ask about the CDMA shutdown affecting the Gen 9 Onstar Modules, but GM is indeed looking into options for vehicles with this module installed. Originally they planned to issue an ODB-II adapter but have cancelled that due to the current electronic parts supply issues.

Frequently Asked Questions | 2G Network Sunset | OnStar Network sunset FAQ and Vin checker to see if your vehicle is affected (Pretty much all Gen 1 Cruzes from 2011 to 2014 are affected, some 15 & 16s might be affected also)









Alternatively, you can always replace your Gen 9 module with a Gen 10 4G LTE module from a 2015+ vehicle yourself. It will work out of box (with a splitter module and corresponding cables) as it does not have a vin based security check like most of the modules in the Cruze, but it will report the vin of whatever vehicle it came from to Onstar, not your vehicle's.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought all 2015's and 2016's had the Gen 10 modules with wifi capability?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The GM part catalog vehicle fitment chart shows the gen 9 design is available for 2011-2015 Cruze and 2016 Cruze Limited and searching by the part numbers for 2015-2018 Gen 10 modules shows a fitment for 2015 and 2016 Cruze but not the 2016 Cruze Limited.

I confirmed this by testing the parts catalog using VIN numbers for a 15 LTZ and a 16 Limited LTZ. The 15 showed both Gen 9 and several different Gen 10s with and without Wi-Fi hotspot functionality as possible parts. The 16 Limited only showed a Gen 9 as a possible part.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 15 is the same car as the 16 limited. So if they don't sell it for the 16 limited. That takes the 15 out also.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The 15 is the same car as the 16 limited. So if they don't sell it for the 16 limited. That takes the 15 out also.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


See post #3.


----------

